# Can i install Real player on K750i?



## mandar5 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi guys can i install Real player from my pc to k750i?i have clips in real player format so am unable to play them on  mobile.Please help.
   Thanks


----------



## blu_6779 (Jul 28, 2006)

no you can't.  you'll have to convert them to mp4 or 3gp to make them work on the k750i.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

no u cant


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jul 28, 2006)

convert the real player format clips to MP4 or any other video format and then you can play them.


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 29, 2006)

ok may i know how to convert them into mp4 or 3gp format?
   Thanks


----------



## blu_6779 (Jul 29, 2006)

You can use nero recode 2 with these settings:

*spawnweb.dk/recode/k750.htm

You can also use mpegable:

*www.mobile9.com/invboard/index.php?showtopic=18849


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2006)

try xilisoft converter... its the easiest...


----------



## mandar5 (Jul 30, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> try xilisoft converter... its the easiest...


  thanks buddy may i know from where i can get it?Is there any likewise s/w in digit cd/dvd?
   I am dial up user so i wont be able to download above 5 mb.


----------



## forkart (Aug 14, 2006)

mandar5 said:
			
		

> Hi guys can i install Real player from my pc to k750i?i have clips in real player format so am unable to play them on  mobile.Please help.
> Thanks



You can use yasa 3gp video converter to convert rm to 3gp video that you can play on your phone.
*www.yasasoft.com/3gpvideoconverter/


----------

